# VANCOUVER | 8X On The Park | 98m | 320ft | 35 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





8X On The Park | 98m | 35s | Brenhill | GBL Architects


Vancouver | 8X Tower




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

__





8X On The Park | 98m | 35s | Brenhill | GBL Architects


Views from Cambie Bridge yesterday Pics by me: and today:




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

98m / 320ft




__





8X Tower - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

8X On The Park | 98m | 35s | Brenhill | GBL Architects


Pic by me today. The double height penthouse area has a floor or bar across now (also in last week's pic):




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------

